

How Being Labelled Smart Affects People - pathik
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ghnea/those_of_you_labeled_smart_how_has_it_affected_you/

======
meinhimmel
It's an interesting link, but I fail to see how this really belongs here. If I
wanted to view this, I would go to reddit. If I come here, I'd enjoy to read
"hacker news" related articles.

------
oakenshield
Those are people's opinions and should be treated as such. Here's an article
with some research behind it:

<http://nymag.com/print/?/news/features/27840/>

